# Penn squidder



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

So i got my 2nd ever conventional reel

a penn squidder

Its free spool is horrible. I can't even spin it for 1.5 seconds. How can u even cast with this thing?

There are 2 levers, one for casting/reeling in, the 2nd one had a on and off. Seems like anti reverse.

And the clicker is sooo loud. It clicks when i reel in, it clicks when i put it on free spool and try to cast it. So all freaking night, i have to hear that thing clicking like crazy? whenever i cast and every time i catch a fish? I thought the clicker was just for when the fish rips off line even with drag. But nope, the clicker clicks for everything, free spool, reeling, and drag. Not a moment does it not click....

I always thought you guys set the drag real low and put the rod in the holder and went to sleep, waiting for the clicker. Jesus, i guess not. If its like this i don't even want to go conventional anymore. I pray that this squidder is broken, or i'm missing another on/off lever.

So help me out here guys. Is this how its supposed to be? If not, how do i fix it?


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

You should certainly be able to disengage the clicker, you definitely don't want it engaged for casting.

On the lefthand sideplate there is a knob in the center that twists and adjusts spool tension, the other switch is off-center and slides, this is what controls the clicker.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I only use the clicker when I am sitting next to my setup and fishing at night. There is a clicker-off knob on the left sideplate...

Sandcrab


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Really, you have one of the best reels for fishing. I have used one for the last 30 yrs. I mainly use it for casting Eel's from jetty's. But after all these yrs, it still is as smooth as silk, and tough. Listen to sandcrab and mully, Play around with the adjustment knobs and clicker. Learn your reel and how it work's. Good luck.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Idk what you guys are talking about. I can't do anything with the little tiny bump of a knob on the left plate. The big knob is a ball bearing knob. it even says it on it. I unscrewed the ball bearing knob all the way off and it still clicks. 

I can't turn the clicker off. No matter which lever combination of on and off i do on the right plate. 

The clicker clicks for everything. And whatever you guys are telling me to do isn't working...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> I only use the clicker when I am sitting next to my setup and fishing at night. There is a clicker-off knob on the left sideplate...
> 
> Sandcrab



yea, don't see an off knob on the left side plate...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

mully said:


> You should certainly be able to disengage the clicker, you definitely don't want it engaged for casting.
> 
> On the lefthand sideplate there is a knob in the center that twists and adjusts spool tension, the other switch is off-center and slides, this is what controls the clicker.


The switch, or you mean tiny bump, doesn't move....


----------



## Cathead (Aug 7, 2013)

That is your problem take the side plate off and see why the little bump won't move it is what engages and disengage your clicker


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Check out these sites: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQKAcV960_Y
http://store.scottsbt.com/Default.aspx 
The second site will show you all the info you need.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Umm I'll be glad to take it off your hands. I have a 146 and a 140 and would never dream of parting with them. They are one of the best reels ever made. You just need for someone to give it a good tune up and then let her fly.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, it moves now! thanks guys


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I recently picked up a nice old 140 with intentions of trying to mag it...thoughts? Am I wasting my time and effort


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great, Glad to hear you got it working. Also make sure you maintain the reel with oil and grease. They are the best for the money.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

dialout said:


> I recently picked up a nice old 140 with intentions of trying to mag it...thoughts? Am I wasting my time and effort


only if it has an aluminum spool


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

It does. I've read some directions online, and it doesn't look too hard to do. The science behind it is pretty interesting. I may give it a whirl this coming week, and if I'm horrible with my thumb I'll get some magnets.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

hunter1 said:


> Great, Glad to hear you got it working. Also make sure you maintain the reel with oil and grease. They are the best for the money.


Yea, i hear that alot. I'm going to take it all apart and upgrade the washers and upgrade the handle. And clean it till it looks brand new.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I just sold my squidder................ wish now that I didn't.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What was the problem?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

chriscustom said:


> I just sold my squidder................ wish now that I didn't.


tsk tsk tsk... s m h... mmm thats a hurter.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the small lever on the right side is called the optional anti-reverse... after you cast out, set the click on and flip the optional anti-reverse, that'll let a fish pull line and not over run the reel... when you want to hook'em up let the slack run out and flip the lever and rip a lip... one thing about a squidder and a plastic or composite spool is never load it with mono... only use dacron or other nonstretching lines... playing a fish where the line is under pressure and stretched, rolling it onto the spool, when the pressure is released it'll pop the sides out of the spool... mono is ok with an aluminum or chromed spool...

as for the bearings, you need to leave them loose enough that you have a slight bump side to side when they are adjusted properly... enjoy your reel, they are a fine piece of American workmanship...


----------

